# My deferral was approved, yay!



## Pushpin (1 Oct 2015)

It appears that I'll be a part of the CF come January!  I was merited listed late September and the following week, my application was selected and with less than a month notice for BMQ, it just happened a little quicker than anticipated.  I am a mom of 2 children and due to my husband's work schedule I just couldn't find reliable childcare before the new year.  So I asked to be deferred to a later BMQ date and it has been approved and I will now be in St. Jean  on January 11th.  I'm pretty excited to be prepping myself these next couple months, lots of running planned.

I currently run a 5k in 27 minutes, too slow?  I'm not a speedy runner by any means, I cannot fathom that I'll be able to shave another 2 minutes off my time.  I already do interval training, long sloer run days and speed runs, anything else to try?  I'm fairly fit, I can do triceps pushups, usually up to 20 but I'm trying to increase that.  I'm an older applicant so I worry that this old mom won't be able to keep up but I'm determined to do my best.   My biggest fear is falling asleep; seriously I can fall asleep standing up if I'm that tired...

A question regarding purple trades though.  So I was offered Navy which is fine (not what I wanted but that's life) and I completely understand that I will be posted where I am needed and not necessarily  on my environment or preferences but I was wondering if I am able to request a different environment base should there be positions available?  For example, I will be RMS Clerk - navy, at the time of posting preferences, can I select army or air force bases instead of navy bases or would they prefer to send me to my environment should there be postings available?  Many thanks!  I'm looking forward to one of the more challenging years of my life but gratified to be a part of it all!


----------



## BinRat55 (2 Oct 2015)

Pushpin said:
			
		

> A question regarding purple trades though.  So I was offered Navy which is fine (not what I wanted but that's life) and I completely understand that I will be posted where I am needed and not necessarily  on my environment or preferences but I was wondering if I am able to request a different environment base should there be positions available?  For example, I will be RMS Clerk - navy, at the time of posting preferences, can I select army or air force bases instead of navy bases or would they prefer to send me to my environment should there be postings available?  Many thanks!  I'm looking forward to one of the more challenging years of my life but gratified to be a part of it all!



Firstly, congratulations on your offer. As far as your question about postings goes, here is what I can tell you:

You are free to "ask" for anything on a posting preference - regardless of your DEU. The thing is though, is that we a re slowly moving (have been for years now...) to assignment of DEU to like bases. In other words, it's more likely that as Navy, you will end up in Halifax or Esquimalt instead of Petawawa, Trenton or Shilo... Now, keep in mind, I said "more likely". That doesn't mean 100% you will be on a ship or in a harbor in a year. You made a correct statement - "I will be posted where I am needed and not necessarily  on my environment or preferences" which is closer to the truth. Bottom line is ask for what you want, by all means. You could be Navy, ask for Greenwood, Trenton and Winnipeg and get Edmonton! Career managers are funny cats, but they have a big job to do and the purple trades seem to be the most difficult to handle!

Good luck, and enjoy whatever posting you get as an RMS clerk. Stay away from my pay!!!


----------



## sarahsmom (2 Oct 2015)

BinRat, is this new? I was under the impression that for purple trades the colour of the uniform made no difference.


----------



## BinRat55 (2 Oct 2015)

Not new, but new-ish. Like I stated earlier, they have been trying to "group" like DEU together for several years now, it's just that as the OP said, we end up going where we are needed most. If an LS gets posted to a hardcore army base like Petawawa, and thrives in a field setting (good on them) - promoted a few times, now the CM tries to post that new PO2 to a ship - ultimate fail. PO2s should know ship operations back to front. Not sighting a trench. In the Navy, it's as much about being a trade as it is about being on the water in a steel bucket. They know FAR more that we do. Lots of time and effort goes into the training for this stuff - can't learn it over night. I can run a platoon through section attacks, but WTF is a man overboard drill? I consider myself the best Supply Tech in the business (no offence Vern...) but I would do miserable on a Nave base. I think this is the mind set that the CMs are still trying to get into by posting us (at a young age) onto our "like DEU" bases...

Ditto for the Air Force...


----------



## DAA (6 Oct 2015)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> BinRat, is this new? I was under the impression that for purple trades the colour of the uniform made no difference.



This concept has been around for a few years now.  The RMS Clk CM 2015 Briefing spells it out pretty clearly.  Posting After QL3 - personnel posted according to their DEU when possible, exceptions occur when there are significant vacancies in non-EC units (ie; Borden, Ottawa) and service requirement first.

And what some don't quite understand either, is that you cannot request a change of DEU until 5 years after completion of your QL3 training.


----------

